# Bow hunting after gun week.



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

So who is all going to bow hunt till February? I will be out when I can . I have a urban spot by houses to hunt but will need to bait them which I am not a fan of. But the freezer is getting low on venison.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I will be out until get one or February which ever comes first. I hunt in Ottawa county and have only seen twould yearlings so far during hunting hours. Getting nothing but night time pics. Saturday night a nice narly 10 point posed for the camera.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Weather permitting I will be out.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'll hunt till the last day


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll hunt till later day if I have to killed past two bucks lateseason after gun and muzzleloader


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I will be out... If you feed them they will come. Ive been getting screwed all season. They are just now running my corn. Hopefully the feeder will get active here soon. I seen a nice buck running a doe last night in the fresh cut field so those last minute ladies are going to be hot.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 250452
> View attachment 250453


Where's this at over by cleveland we haven't had any snow west but then we usually don't see any this early.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That was the past two years. Both late season bucks Dec and late january


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice bucks I like bow hunting in the snow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Too many guys think that deer season is over after gun. It is not! There is still the secondary and tertiary rut to go. My buddy's mechanic has a front room full of wall hangers, and claims to have gotten most of them in the late season after the first of the year.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

People have always told me that the late season bucks are where it's at...when they're looking for food, not booty. Lol.

I personally Love sitting as long as I can handle. Bibs, foot & hand warmers, and I can sit til it's about 5 degrees no issue. I'll be headed out tomorrow. Hoping to poke a buck in the next month or so... I'd prefer to focus on late geese.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's the easiest time of the season to shoot a buck.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Because I have never targeted late season, what is the most effective stragety short of baiting? Waite for snow to fly and determine were there feeding then set up in afternoon?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes. Hunt food sources in the evening.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hunt the food source or travel routes to the food. High pressure evenings are king during late season


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

slashbait said:


> Because I have never targeted late season, what is the most effective stragety short of baiting? Waite for snow to fly and determine were there feeding then set up in afternoon?


If you have access to standing corn...hunt it! Bucks love carbs, does hit beans, when old man winter hits...colder the better (for seeing mature bucks)


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

any standing food, deer feeders or food plots!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Or picked fields if the gleaners leave enough out there to keep the deer interested. Problem is, modern equipment doesn't leave much.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

3 of my last 4 bucks have been December 10 or later. Latest buck was January 25. 

I like evenings near food. They love green plots when you get a warmup in the late season for sure.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hunt food....wish I would have waited to fill my buck tag (kinda)


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has been out but the afternoon action has been good this week with the full moon. 

I usually see 6 to 10 deer in oct. or nov. on this one farm. I have seen 20 or more deer last three hunts. Peak activity has been 3 to 4:30. Good luck guys!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

There definitely herded up together but it so dam cold it's hard to sit long. I've hunted a couple days the past week but seen nothing in range. It's supposed to warm up a little for muzzle-loader so hope to get one.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sat Friday sat and the evening tonight seen probably 45 deer in those 3 sits . Little chilly tonight


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

This Saturday and maybe Sunday should be productive in SE OH with the storm coming thru Friday/Friday night.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Heading out 2 night to use up the tag. More than likely end my season on a second doe! Then maybe I’ll see a shooter buck if I say I’m going man shoot a doe lol


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope you get one. I tagged out about 10 days ago. First year in 5 years with no nice buck. I was holding out for a nice one that just never happened. At least the freezer is full again!

They were moving well tonight as I was out driving. Hope it was the same in your area!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Saw 9. No shot. 60 yds


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Both of my sons had shots Saturday evening. Oldest son passed due to an extreme shot angle, but the youngest took a nice 1.5 yo doe at about twenty yards. His doe only went 28 yards before stopping & going down. Love those tracking jobs !!
They said that the deer were moving well from 4 pm on.


----------

